

Show HN: BasisPoints – Hacker News for payments - Letio
http://basispoints.co/

======
Letio
Hi,

With all the news about payments, I wanted one place to see the best articles.
Hence, BasisPoints.

The site is run on telesc.pe, an open source Meteor project, much appreciation
to the contributors.

clickable: [http://basispoints.co](http://basispoints.co)

